# 92 maxima speedo



## harleythedog00 (Mar 3, 2007)

hello,

Have a 92 maxima gxe with non-functioning speedo and odo. checked speed sensor and that seems to be working so about to replace gauge cluster. I am pretty sure I can replace with a 93 cluster (can someone confirm) but could not confirm if I can go from a black face to white face cluster (I can get a 93 white face cluster cheap - currently have black face). I dont see any difference other than face color but wanted to confirm. Also, I dont have ABS, the 93 cluster does. I would imagine the light would just not go on.

thanks in advance !

fs.


----------

